# How to identify HD on PCI IDE controller?

## pjp

Bought an 80G Maxtor drive.  Unfortunately the BIOS flash utility for my MB won't work (Next one won't be a Gigabyte).  Afer that, I bought a SIIG ATA/133 IDE controller because the box listed Linux as a supported OS.  However, I can find no documentation mentioning linux (on/in the box, or their website).  How do I know if its working?  What would the drive be referred to?  On my MB I have a Master/Slave on IDE1 and a Master on IDE 2.  The card has just a Master on IDE1.  I looked in the kernel config, but didn't notice anything that looked like support for additional IDE controllers.

Thanks.

----------

## FINITE

Have you checked in the kernel config program (make menuconfig) to see if that controller is supported there? If not then you would need the driver for it which if it says on the box its supported in linux would be on their website.

----------

## pjp

That's just it... where in menuconfig?  I don't recognize anything as being an expansion IDE controller.  Nothing on the website that I've been able to find unfortunately.

EDIT: DUH!  I went to their website again and noticed some linux drivers *sigh*  :Smile: .

----------

